# 5 Rating Stategies



## edgarasf123 (Dec 24, 2015)

Can anyone suggest how to get as many 5 stars ratings as possible for lyft and Uber? I've 2005 Scion XA, which is small economy vehicle. I've a feeling that I get a lot of 4 stars because riders can hear and feel all bumps on the road. I try to be as friendly as I could with my pax. I do try avoiding bumpy roads, but they're unavoidable.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Hi edgarasf123,

Welcome to ridesharing! Can I ask what your rating is? If it's around your city average, I wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## edgarasf123 (Dec 24, 2015)

I have 4.5 . I don't know what the city average is, but according to lyft and uber, the minimum rating is 4.6.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

edgarasf123 said:


> I have 4.5 . I don't know what the city average is, but according to lyft and uber, the minimum rating is 4.6.


As a new drider, Uber gives you significant leeway in your ratings. It could just be a fluke with an unfortunate distribution of initial ratings. I really wouldn't worry about it until you start getting messages from Uber about your rating!


----------



## edgarasf123 (Dec 24, 2015)

glados said:


> As a new drider, Uber gives you significant leeway in your ratings. It could just be a fluke with an unfortunate distribution of initial ratings. I really wouldn't worry about it until you start getting messages from Uber about your rating!


Well the thing was, I already had received low rating messages, and was deactivated for low ratings from Uber. Then Uber reactivated me, I'm still bit confused of why they've reactivated me (I'm guessing because of the holidays and demand).


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

Ah, thanks for clarifying. Without seeing your ratings I cannot give you precise feedback, but some common uncommon tips:

(1) Are you driving quickly to the pick up point? Do you have the app open when you're not ready? Riders may rate you lower if there are significant delays before you start driving.

(2) Try to gauge if the rider is looking for conversation. Don't talk if the rider doesn't seem like they want to, but do try to be nice and friendly if they're looking to chat!

(3) Always ask the rider if there's a route they prefer, or if the GPS is fine. Some riders prefer certain routes but may not speak up if you've already decided to go the GPS route.

Hope this helps!


----------



## edgarasf123 (Dec 24, 2015)

Regarding number 3, I often drive drunk people, and sometimes they tell me to go somewhere where GPS doesn't want me to go. Like in this example, the pax told me to go straight rather turn left, and I did. I drove straight till I hit dead end, and now pax is mad on me because they'll have to pay extra fare. Although I assured pax I was going to contact Uber to remove the extra miles, which I did, I still have a feeling they rated me low because of it.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

as someone whos struggled with ratings, hang out in residential areas that are nice, nothing pisses off these worthless boobs than a delay in pickup, ie city street, wrong side of train station, youre rating should improve, since youre rating is low buy a charger they can see and use for android/iphone, this gets used much more than water, also hand sanitizer is popular . avoid surge pricing and city driving, university students tend to be nicer when they are not drunk, avoid drunks


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

also another option is to quit, the stress of rating and the 1.10 per mile pay cut is a joke, its like 1/3 the price of a taxi, hell at least pay us half the price of a taxi.....the stress of ratings combined with the slave wage makes working at mcdonalds seem more appealing, ive drastically reduced ubering for these reasons. To make any money on this you have to deperciate your car 5k in value a year. People want 1/3 the price of a taxi yet downrate you for any trivial reason, if they want 5 star service than pay for it, and try tipping, its a joke


----------



## edgarasf123 (Dec 24, 2015)

I used to drive Uber on regular days before they decided to cut 30% off...

Now I only drive Uber when there's a high demand. Like today, there was 9x surge. And if I need quick cash, I mostly drive Lyft as they have lower commission rates + they have express pay feature. 

As for location, I didn't think about it earlier. But I'll try changing my locations, I usually stayed next to casinos in the past.


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

1) Get there fast
2) Drop them off faster
3) Greet them politely
4) Tell them have a nice day when they leave

I drive a dirty ass Altima with a busted tail light. Trust me, 95% of Uber riders don't care about anything other than getting to their destination as quick as possible.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

edgarasf123 said:


> Well the thing was, I already had received low rating messages, and was deactivated for low ratings from Uber. Then Uber reactivated me, I'm still bit confused of why they've reactivated me (I'm guessing because of the holidays and demand).


Where on the site does it show this info?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Novus Caesar said:


> Where on the site does it show this info?


Open the partner app, loggin to your account. At the bottom side, there is Home, Earnings, Rating, Account.

Tap Ratings and you'll see your current rating...slide to the bottom to see more features including statistics and partner rewards.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Mine does not say or look like that.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

try partners.uber.com

Loggin to your account from there. It should be in SUMMARY.

If it shows 5 stars, then that is your current rating.


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Okay. It does. Thanks.


----------



## edgarasf123 (Dec 24, 2015)

Jay Young said:


> wth ? set up music ? i don't have that feature, not that i want it, running 3G, can barely handle uber app itself


I think he's using iOS version.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

edgarasf123 said:


> Can anyone suggest how to get as many 5 stars ratings as possible for lyft and Uber? I've 2005 Scion XA, which is small economy vehicle. I've a feeling that I get a lot of 4 stars because riders can hear and feel all bumps on the road. I try to be as friendly as I could with my pax. I do try avoiding bumpy roads, but they're unavoidable.


I have a vehicle that is almost too old for the 2000 model year requirement. It has some body damage. It has air leaks from the windows, a common problem on this model.

I am at 4.89 lifetime over about 600 rides. I am at 4.96 over the last 90 rides/30 days.

Pick people up. Greet them. Chat if they appear to want to chat. Be silent if they don't appear to want to chat. Say your farewell when they leave. My phone is in view of them and I generally time it so they can see me rating them a 5* as a passenger.


----------



## rhamnach (Jan 3, 2016)

So my ratings are 14 out of 15 5.0's but my rating went down to 4.71. Something seems screwy with the math.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

rhamnach said:


> So my ratings are 14 out of 15 5.0's but my rating went down to 4.71. Something seems screwy with the math.


No it's not screwy. (well, sort of. Lemme go into that)

14/15 five stars = 70 stars
1/15 one star (strongest assumption)

So 71 stars in total...divide that by 75 stars (since this many stars would yield a 100% rating or a 5.0)
So you'll get a 94.2% rating which is ROUGHLY equivalent to a 4.71. (94.6%)


----------



## rhamnach (Jan 3, 2016)

Clifford Chong said:


> No it's not screwy. (well, sort of. Lemme go into that)
> 
> 14/15 five stars = 70 stars
> 1/15 one star (strongest assumption)
> ...


Thanks for the explanation.


----------

